# Strange Weather



## mackguyver (Mar 3, 2014)

Post your strange weather photos - I'll start with a "Fogbow" - taken on 10/10/10 - and yes, they are real (see link)


----------



## Jeffbridge (Mar 12, 2014)

That is beautiful! Excellent Shot!!!


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 12, 2014)

Jeffbridge said:


> That is beautiful! Excellent Shot!!!


Thanks, Jeff. It was pretty wild to see this in person.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2014)

Blue skys this clear are pretty strange for shanghai 

this was the day before spring festival, amazingly clear day

(sorry for the sh!tty posterisation due to downsizing)


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 13, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> Blue skys this clear are pretty strange for shanghai
> 
> this was the day before spring festival, amazingly clear day
> 
> (sorry for the sh!tty posterisation due to downsizing)


That is a rare sight and I don't think I've ever seen the sky that blue in photos of Shanghai. I read the other day that China forces factories and other polluters to shut down for 2-3 days every now and then to clear the air. I guess that combined with good weather made for a great shot!


----------



## Logan (Mar 14, 2014)

Big thunderhead and crazy dense fog.

The fog is thicker than it might look in the picture, its a de-fisheyed photo so the harbour is only about 40 feet away and there is actually another breakwater and peninsula that should be in plain view. Some days you cant see more than 1 telephone pole at a time.


----------

